# Plant stands



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

I have an open air 10,000 litre pond that I am trying to break up the harsheness of it by adding extra plants and the like.

However, two of the plants keep toppling over in the wind and I was wondering what the common method is of stopping this from happening? My immediate thought was to build a cage of some form but out of what?


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Im not really sure but could you put a stake in the ground beside the pond and then tie the plant to it themn once it has established a base itself then hopefully you can untie it. Im sure others will have much better suggestions though.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Are you using planters or trying to plant them shallow dirt on stone around the edge of the pond?


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

I am using planters - for now I have taken Huugs advice and tied string around the plant stems


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Maybe you cuold wedge the bottom inbetween a couple of bricks? If its underwater then its not gonna be seen so they can even be crummy old bricks.


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

Thinking about this another way....

I have a shelf that runs round the pond approx 1ft in depth - when planting marginals I need to, in some cases, build them up so they aren't so deep.

What is the best way of achieving that? Currently I am using paving slabs broken up and piled on top of each other.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

In my pond I just have them standing on bricks and that seems to work just fine.


----------

